# Question about registering a previous marriage abroad



## KristinaS (5 mo ago)

I have dual citizenship through my mother. My issue is that I’m now trying to register my minor children, but the consulate requires that I register previous marriages before I can do so. The first of these ended over 15 years ago and this man was abusive. We had no children together. I have the marriage and divorce documents, but I do not have a copy of his passport or birth certificate, which it says are required to register the marriage. I don’t even know where he is now, and I frankly can’t risk my family’s safety trying to find out. Any thoughts on what I can do in a situation like this? I have not heard back from the consulate. Thank you so much in advance!


----------

